# Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions



## neolein (12 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

Schreiben von Payment Networx MV ging heute an mich:

"hiermit teilen wir Ihnen mit, dass UltContent Solutions die Ihnen mit dem Schreiben von .... in Rechnung gestellte forderung für die Nutzung des Service-Portals SoftwraeRapid an uns abgetreten hat.
Entsprechend der Ihnen bereits mehrmals zugesandten Mahnungen betragen Ihre Aussenstände nunmehr:

12-Monatszugang ....
Mahngebühren .....
Auslagepauschalen ....

97,50€

Fälligkeit: innerhalb von 5 Tagen ohne Abzug"

Gemäß §611 BGB hätte ich einen Dienstleistungsvertrag abgeschlossen (zur Info, bin vor 8 Monaten) in die Softwarerapid Abofalle geraten).
Da ich diesen Vertrag gemäß §312d BGB nicht widerrufen habe, sei ich *verpflichtet* die o.g. Summe zu zahlen...... blablabla *Schadensersatzansprüche*.......blabla, §§281, 280 Abs.1 BGB.....blablabla

Inhaber: Frank Seiler

Payment Networx MV
Strandstrasse 96
18055 Rostock

für Rückfragen:
UltContent Solutions
Chaussee 1
18236 Kröpelin

Frage: ich habe Nix über Payment Networx MV gefunden, lediglich 1 Eintrag 

bei abzocknews.de, auch nicht über den Treuhänder F. S..

Kann mir Jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?

Viele Grüße
Neo


----------



## 19lukas93 (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Solange die keine Daten (Name, Adresse, Bankdaten) von dir haben können sie gar nichts machen. Keine Angst mit deiner IP-Adresse können sie auch nichts machen. Warscheinlich kommen noch mehrere Mahnungen und Drohbriefe, aber am besten du löscht es. Emails von Leuten die du nicht kennst gleich ungeöffnet löschen, so ist es am besten.

mfg
Lukas


----------



## neolein (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Doch Adresse und IP hamse, hab ich bei der Anmeldung angegeben, der Brief ist bereits zerrissen und im Papierkorb gelandet, so sieht der viel schöner aus... aber trotzdem konnte ich Nix über die finden.


----------



## 19lukas93 (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*



neolein schrieb:


> Fälligkeit: innerhalb von 5 Tagen ohne Abzug"



Naja, warte mal was noch kommt in den nächsten 5 Tagen


----------



## Reducal (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*



neolein schrieb:


> Kann mir Jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?





neolein schrieb:


> .. konnte ich Nix über die finden.


Macht nichts, dafür gibts ja uns. Rostock, Köpelin - da gibts nur einen, den als Betrüger verurteilten Alex, siehe > HIER <.

Den haben wir hier auch dauerhaft auf dem Radar: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...rsoftware-de-auf-besucherfang.html#post316097 und du bist doch bei dem eh schon länger Kunde! :scherzkeks:


----------



## bubi (13 Januar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Habe gestern (12.01.) original den gleichen Brief bekommen. Soll auch 97,50 Euro bezahlen für ein Abo das ich nicht bestellt habe. Ein Bekannter hatte so einen ähnlichen Fall und ist zur Verbraucherzentralle gegangen. Die haben ihm geraten nicht zu zahlen und einfach den Brief zu ignorieren. Erst wenn ein Schreiben vom Gericht kommt, soll man sich mit denen in Verbindung setzen. Sie gaben dann noch den Rat, den Brief wieder zu schließen, die Adresse durchzustreichen und auf dem Brief den Vermerk "Annahme verweigert" zu schreiben und diesen dann in einem Briefkasten zu legen. Er wird dann an den Absenbder zurückgeschickt. Ich habe das jetzt getan und warte mal die 5 Tage ab.


----------



## Goblin (13 Januar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*



> Erst wenn ein Schreiben vom Gericht kommt, soll man sich mit denen in Verbindung setz


Warum ? Dem Mahnbescheid widersprechen reicht völlig


> Sie gaben dann noch den Rat, den Brief wieder zu schließen, die Adresse durchzustreichen und auf dem Brief den Vermerk "Annahme verweigert" zu schreiben und diesen dann in einem Briefkasten zu legen


Alternativ kann man die Dinger auch in den Müll werfen. Ist einfacher und erspart Zeit


----------



## Hippo (13 Januar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Da gefällt mir der hier besser ...

http://blog.ctk.at/wp-content/uploads/s9y/verstorben.JPG


----------



## lionne (15 Januar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Hallo,

wir haben exakt den gleichen Brief mit der gleichen Forderung erhalten.

Die Ursprungsforderung entstand angeblich im Juni 2010 - mein minderjähriger Sohn ist in die Falle getappt - im August kam die Mahnung per Mail von der Fa. I Connect Entertainememt, Inhaber [...].
Habe widersprochen, per Mail und per Einschreiben mit Rückschein. Brief kam zurück - unzustellbar, Adressat unbekannt.
Jetzt diese Mahnung - Inhaber [...], welch Zufall.

Ich werde sie diesmal ignorieren und den Mahnbescheid abwarten,
das letzte Mal kam auch nichts mehr.

Schade, dass man wohl diesem [...] nicht das Handwerk legen kann.

Dem Verbraucherschutz werde ich das Ganze noch melden - vielleicht bringt das etwas.

_[Namen entfernt. Bitte die Nutzungsbedingungen lesen und beachten. Danke. (bh)]_


----------



## bernhard (15 Januar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Sorry, aber da wird kein Mahnbescheid kommen. Das ist alles nur Theatergetöse.

Nach den Erfahrungen hier im Forum ist die beste Aufbewahrung in der Altpapiertonne. Papier ist Wertstoff.


----------



## palina (15 Januar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Hey


Wörtlich der gleiche Brief ist heute an meine 17 jährige geistig Behinderte Tochter bei uns eingetrudelt...ist doch wirklich eine Frechheit womit manche Leute ihr Geld verdienen wollen!

Ein schönes Wochenende Gruss

Palina


----------



## decksziege (17 Januar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*



neolein schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Schreiben von Payment Networx MV ging heute an mich:
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen

Jetzt mußte ich ja doch laut lachen als ich das von Neo gelesen habe.
Meine Tochter hat auch so einen Brief erhalten. Gleiche Wortlaut ect.
Was mich aber müde lächeln lässt ist die Tatsache, das meine Tochter zu dem beschrieben Vertragsabschluß erst 13 war.

Was aber doch erschreckend ist, ist die Tatsache, das eine andere Seite (Webtains) ebenfalls forderungen in dieser Höhe stellt.

Thom


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 Januar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*



decksziege schrieb:


> Was aber doch erschreckend ist, ist die Tatsache, das eine andere Seite (Webtains) ebenfalls forderungen in dieser Höhe stellt.


Nun, meist bewegen sich die angeblichen "Forderungen" der Nutzlosen geringfügig unter der 100-Euro-Grenze per anno, da man meint, da falle das Zahlen leichter! 

Aber es ist halt, wie es ist im Umgang mit den Nutzlosen: Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten! :-D


----------



## decksziege (17 Januar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Was ich noch sagen wollte....

Ich arbeite in einen größeren Unternehmen, wo es auch eine Rechtsabt. gibt. Ich habe den RA das ganze erläutert.

Der einhellige Tenor war, auf solche Brief auf keinen Fall mit Zahlung zu reagieren. 
Inkassobüros ect sind nur da um phsychologischen Druck aufzubauen. 
Jegliche Gebühren dieser Büros sind zu ignorieren. 
Jegliche gerichtliche Mahnbescheide widersprechen und erst bei Klage einen Anwalt konsultieren.
Erst beim Widerspruch  bzw bei Klage prüft das Gericht auf rechtmäßigkeit.
Das Gericht wird bei Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung nachfragen ob man sich doch außergerichtlich einigen will.

Fazit:
Abwarten und Tee trinken :supercool::supercool::supercool:


----------



## Antiscammer (17 Januar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

In solchen Fällen gibt es mit allerhöchster Wahrscheinlichkeit weder Mahnbescheid noch Gerichtsprozess.


----------



## lionne (19 Januar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Hallo,

nur zur Info - beide Firmen sind nicht als Inkassofirmen registriert. 
Unter www.rechtsdienstleistungsregister.de findet man die Firmen, die dazu berechtigt sind, Inkasso zu betreiben.

Eine Meldung an den Bundesverband deutscher Inkassunternehmen habe ich auch gemacht.

Insgesamt habe ich mich schon mal beim Verbraucherschutz gemeldet. Als nächster Schritt folgt die Beschwerde an die Deutsche Bank, dass das in den Briefen genannte Konto für Abzockfirmen genutzt wird.

Zudem überlege ich entweder eine Anzeige zu erstatten und oder eine Klage auf Negativfeststellung.

Hat jemand dazu Tipps / Erfahrungen?

Wer hat die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht wie ich - im Sommer 2010 ging Einschreiben und Rückschein als unzustellbar zurück?

"Zähne zeigen":handreib:

Lionne


----------



## hehaase (19 Januar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Auch mein Sohn bekam soeinen Brief.

Um meine Vorrednerin zu unterstützen, auf der Rechnung wird eine Mehrwertsteuer ausgewiesen, ich denke darauf sollte auch die Finanzbehörde hingewiesen werden, denn diese muß von einem Unternehmen abgeführt werden, egal ob der Kunde die Rechnung begleicht oder in Verzug gerät... ist sicher ein großer Batzen....

Gruß Heino


----------



## Reducal (19 Januar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*



lionne schrieb:


> beide Firmen sind nicht als Inkassofirmen registriert.


Müssen sie das, wenn sie aus "eigenem" Recht (egal ob sie haben oder nicht) etwas fordern?


hehaase schrieb:


> ...auf der Rechnung wird eine Mehrwertsteuer ausgewiesen, ich denke darauf sollte auch die Finanzbehörde hingewiesen werden, denn diese muß von einem Unternehmen abgeführt werden, egal ob der Kunde die Rechnung begleicht oder in Verzug gerät...


Erfahrungsgemäß sind solche Leute (was das betrifft) nicht ungeschickt, wenn sie schon mit deutschen Adressen hantieren. Anders sieht es bei solchen Typen > HIER < z. B. aus.


----------



## Frido (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Wollt mich auch mal zu diesem Thema äußern ,
mein Sohn (15) bekam gestern auch ein solches Schreiben. Hab mich mal im Netz ein bisschen schlau gemacht, dort ist mir aufgefallen, das der `angebliche `Geschäftsführer 
xxx xxx schon seit min. 2005 mit solchen Methoden Geschäfte macht, immer mit unterschiedlichen Internet- Seiten, wo aber nur der Name geändert wird , ansonsten alles beim Alten bleibt.Vor allem liest man , das minderjährige Kinder diese Briefe bekommen und nicht Volljährige.

Grüße Frido


----------



## Hippo (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Das ist ja die Methode ...
Die Kids kriegen Angst, beichten doch, die Eltern sind zwar sauer möchten den Nachwuchs möchten ihnen aber das als Drohkulisse aufgebaute Szenario bis hin zum Staatsanwalt ersparen und zahlen.
Zum Glück informieren sich Eltern heute immer öfter BEVOR sie zahlen.
Es bleiben leider immer noch genug Zahlende übrig sodaß sich das Modell immer noch rentiert


----------



## Niclas (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*



Frido schrieb:


> das der `angebliche `Geschäftsführer
> A******  H****** schon seit min. 2005 mit solchen Methoden Geschäfte macht,


Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de - Nutzungsbedingungen


> Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist.


----------



## BerndMickhausen (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Ein Schreiben mit genau dem gleichen Wortlaut bekam ich heute von Pament Networx MV, nur hat diesmal ein sogenanntes ServicePortal DownloadTransfer seine "Forderungen" abgetreten. Forderungen für eine nie stattgefundene "Anmeldung". 
Gleicher Wortlaut, auch Angabe einer IP, gleiche geforderte Summe, obwohl DownloadTransfer ja eigentlich einiges mehr haben wollte:-D.
Ich werde dieses Schreiben noch ne Weile aufheben, mal schauen, ob es noch gebraucht wird.


----------



## Goblin (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*



> Ich werde dieses Schreiben noch ne Weile aufheben, mal schauen, ob es noch gebraucht wird


Die Schreiben eignen sich hervoragend zum Anzünden eines Kamiens oder Grills. Auch als Aufmunterung bei schlechter Laune sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## martinmartin (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Hallo habe heute das gleiche Schreiben bekommen und zwar für den Link: download-support.de, und soll 109,50 € zahlen:wall:


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Geld wollen und Geld kriegen sind zwei verschiedene Dinge. 
Lies erst mal die blau verlinkten Artikel in diesem Posting:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...ngen-von-ultcontent-solutions.html#post329946


----------



## martinmartin (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Hallo,

werde das Schreiben aufheben und beobachtenm´, was geschieht


----------



## Goblin (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Das wird geschehen
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKRbtyb1IYU"]YouTube        - Das Kalletaler Dreieck (Drohkulisse der Abzocker im Internet) - Optimierte Version[/nomedia]


----------



## shadowmoon (7 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

STRAFANZEIGE WEGEN BETRUG
hiermit teilen wir Ihnen mit, dass UltContent Solutions die Ihnen mit dem Schreiben vom 25.05.2010 in Rechnung gestellte
Forderung für die Nutzung des Service-Portals SoftwareRapid an uns abgetreten hat. In der vorbezeichneten Angelegenheit
mussten wir leider feststellen, dass Sie bei der Anmeldung auf der von uns betriebenen Homepage SoftwareRapid eine
falsche Adresse angegeben haben. Daher schreiben wir Sie nochmals auf diesem Weg an.
.
.
.
*Sieht das etwa so aus???Habe ich heute per E-Mail bekommen und weiss jetzt nicht was ich machen soll!!ignorieren??Bei der Firma melden??Ich habe keinen Plan...wer kann mir helfen??*


----------



## Hippo (7 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist hier verboten, das dürfen nur Anwälte und Verbraucherzentralen. Aber guck mal einen Beitrag über Deinem ...
Hier ist das dann auch schriftlich >>> Triangelus kalletalus - Antispam Wiki
Mehr dürfte auch bei Dir nicht passieren
Weitere Informationen findest Du in den Links meiner Signatur


----------



## Martindorn (9 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Hallo.
Ich habe heute eine "Strafanzeige wegen Betrug" von Payment Networx MV bekommen.
Der übliche Inhalt :
12 Monatszugang  84,00 €
Mahngebühren      10,00 €
Auslagepauschale   4,68 €  ergibt 98,68 €
Fälligkeit 3 Tage
Ich würde den [...].:wall:

_[Überflüssiges entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Goblin (9 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*



> Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt


Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de - Nutzungsbedingungen


----------



## Hippo (9 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*



Martindorn schrieb:


> ...Ich habe heute eine *"Strafanzeige wegen Betrug"* von Payment Networx MV bekommen...



War die Polizei bei Dir und hat Dich als "Beschuldigter in einer Strafsache" vernommen? Oder hast Du gar eine Vorladung zum Staatsanwalt bekommen?

Oder war das eher ein Mahnpups eines Inkassokläffers der in seinen Text das Wort "Strafanzeige" eingebaut hat?


----------



## Gina (9 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Hallo 

habe heute ein Schreiben von Payment Networks MV bekommen,

der erste Satz,ganz groß geschrieben

"Strafanzeige wegen Betrug
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











"

soll 98,68 € bezahlen

auf das Konto von 
[...]
Geschäftsführer ist [...]
habe auch versucht die Telefonnr.mal versucht anzurufen,aber die Stimme sagt
"Leider sind alle Plätze belegt,bitte warten,"
Wer hat Erfahrung mit so was??

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (9 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Unaufgefordert eintreffende Mails mit schwachsinnigen Inhalten sind Müll. Löschen und gut.


----------



## Hippo (9 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*



Gina schrieb:


> ...habe heute ein Schreiben von Payment Networks MV bekommen, der erste Satz, ganz groß geschrieben
> 
> "Strafanzeige wegen Betrug"



Also nix andres als ein Mahnpups den Du geflissentlich ignorieren kannst, auch wenn die das beim nächsten Mal auf Plakatkarton schreiben




Gina schrieb:


> ...habe auch versucht die Telefonnr.mal versucht anzurufen,aber die Stimme sagt
> "Leider sind alle Plätze belegt,bitte warten,"
> Wer hat Erfahrung mit so was??



Erfahrung nicht, aber mit solchen Typen fängt man keine Brieffreundschaft an, geschweige denn ein Liebesgesäusel am Telefon !




Bloß nicht diskutieren | law blog


----------



## Gina (9 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Hallo
hab aus Neugierde,bin halt ne Frau :-p,mit unterdrückter Nummer,nur probiert und aufgelegt.


----------



## JenniferSusan1902 (10 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Hi Leute
Ich habe gestern genau den gleichen brief bekomen gleiche forderung etc. abgesehen davon das ich im letzten monat umgezogen bin und die mir jetzt mit einer berugs anzeige drohen weil ich angeblich mit absicht eine falsche adresse angegeben hätte... 
Ich bin ehrlichgesagt ganz schön geschockt im anhang meiner email war sogar ein fertiges anschreiben zur anzeige. Damit kommen die doch nicht durch... oder??? Ich habe mit sowas keine erfahrung und habe mir noch nie was zu schulden kommen lassen. was meint ihr soll ich mich an einen anwalt richten odr einfach bezahln??? Die kosten sind die selben... 

Ich bedanke mich im voraus
JenniferSusan


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (10 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*



JenniferSusan1902 schrieb:


> anzeige. Damit kommen die doch nicht durch... oder?


Lass dich von diesem Dummfug nicht einschüchtern! Anzeige kann freilich jeder erstatten. Es wir jeden Tag so viel Schmarrn angezeigt, dass es kaum wundert, dass die Strafverfolger ziemlich abgestumpft und nicht selten auch lustlos sind. 

Dieser Anbieter bewegt sich aber in einer gewissen Anonymität. Ich nehme nicht an, dass er diese so einfach aufs Spiel setzt. Es ist kein Geheimnis, dass viele Exemplare dieser Art vor Übergriffen ihrer Kunden berechtigt Schiss haben. Diese kriminellen Subjekte würden sich mit Strafanzeigen womöglich gar selbst wegen falscher Verdächtigung und Vortäuschen einer Straftat strafbar machen. Ich glaube nicht, dass diese Tatsachen den Behörden nicht auffallen würden.  

Und nun, Susi, überlege selbst, ob diese Androhung wirklich ernst gemeint sein soll. Ganz blöde scheinen diese Knaller ja auch nicht zu sein.


----------



## Frido (10 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Hallo,mein Sohn hat heute auch diese Strafanzeige bekommen (er findet das lächerlich)
was kann man jetzt machen? =)


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (10 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*



Frido schrieb:


> was kann man jetzt machen? =)


.....nix, sollte man machen!


----------



## Hippo (10 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*



Frido schrieb:


> ... *(er findet das lächerlich)
> * was kann man jetzt machen? =)



Dich seiner Meinung anschließen ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Auf gut deutsch:

Drecksspam wirft man eigentlich in den Mülleimer. Und das ist nichts anderes als Drecksspam. Der/die Betreiber sind dafür bereits seit Jahren bekannt, dass sie derartigen Müll ins Netz stellen und dann versuchen, User mit den unsinnigsten und dünnpfiffigsten Drohungen zur Zahlung zu "erpressen".

Also - ab in den Müll, und gut ists!


----------



## Goblin (10 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Und nein,es ist NICHT strafbar bei kostenlosen Angeboten falsche Daten anzugeben. Das sollte man auch so machen um sich vor Spam zu schützen. Zum Betrug gehört immer Vorsatz. Wenn man nicht weiss dass etwas Geld kostet kann man auch nicht absichtlich besch******


----------



## Nadine28 (10 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

:roll:hallo habe heute auch so ein schreiben der besagten `firma`bekommen. die verlangen von mir das ich innerhalb von 3 tagen ohne abzug einen betrag von 98,68€ zahlen soll da die sonst einen gerichtlichen mahnbescheid geltend machen und eine anzeige wegen betrugs stellen wollen. wer kann mir da helfen? ist wirkich dringend.

danke im voraus eure nadine


----------



## Goblin (10 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Dein Fall unterscheidet sich nicht von all den anderen in diesem Thread. Es wurde alles schon bis zum Erbrechen durchgekaut. Einfach die anderen Beiträge lesen
Für Mahnmüll gibts Spamfilter und Mülltonnen


----------



## bannok1 (10 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Hallo Neo,

wir sind auch Opfer dieses Schreibens geworden. Heute haben wir einen weiteren Brief von ihnen erhalten mit der Androhung einer Strafanzeige wegen Betrugs.

Was ist bei Dir daraus geworden?
Viele Grüße
bannok


----------



## Teleton (10 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Hi Bannok,
Du hast vermutlich auf das erste Posting im Thread direkt geantwortet. Deine Antwort wurde deshalb hinten angehängt und Du bist gar nicht dazu gekommen die ganzen anderen Antworten zu lesen. Mach das mal (die letzten 10-12 reichen, dann siehst Du klarer. 

Du bist in einer Geisterbahn und wirst grade an den letzten Stationen "Strafanzeige"+ "Gerichtsverfahren" vorbeigekarrt. Dies soll Dich so doll gruseln, dass Deine Geldbörse aufspringt. Ist aber alles harmlos, nur ne Art Internetfußpilz. Juckt, sieht blöd aus, ist unangenehm, fängt man sich an schmierigen Orten aber letzlich völlig ungefährlich.


----------



## bannok1 (10 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Kann ich also das Schreiben ignorieren, oder muss ich darauf reagieren?
Schließlich wollen wir keine Anzeige erhalten.


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Wenn nebenan der Köter hinterm Zaun kläfft und ein Leberwurstbrötchen will: musst Du dann darauf reagieren?

Nee. 
Gar nix "musst" Du.

Bei einer unberechtigten Forderung (und davon ist in diesen Fällen auszugehen...) gibt es keine Rechtspflicht, reagieren zu müssen.
Es gibt auch in diesen Fällen - entgegen der albernen Drohungen - keine Anzeigen. Selbst, wenn: die Staatsanwälte würden die Verfahren ohne viel Aufhebens einstellen. Abzocker kriegen keine Amtshilfe von Staatsanwälten.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*



bannok1 schrieb:


> Kann ich also das Schreiben ignorieren,


Da du  neo gefragt hast, nimm ihn dir auch  als Vorbild


neolein schrieb:


> der Brief ist bereits zerrissen und im Papierkorb gelandet, so sieht der viel schöner aus...


----------



## neolein (10 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Da du  neo gefragt hast, nimm ihn dir auch  als Vorbild



Und ich wiederhole mich, das mit den 3 Tagen und Anzeige wegen Betrugs landete heute auch auf meinem Schreibtisch, und hat sich fast wie von selbst in kleine Schnipselchen aufgelöst.

Ich kann verstehen, daß der Adrenalinspiegel erstmal steigt, schon dafür könnte man die Absender, wegen vorsätzlicher Gesundheitsschädigung verklagen.
Aber mit Zunahme der Mahnungen werden wir Alle auch immer ruhiger und ein müdes Lächeln onnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.

Würdest du reagieren wäre es ebenso, als ob morgen die Welt untergeht und du eben noch Wurzelbürsten und Badsalz kaufen musst, damit das nicht passiert: völlig nutzlos


----------



## Partymann (10 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Auch  ich habe  2 Briefe erhalten von  diesem Unternehmen Payment Networx MV vielleicht könnt  Ihr mir  sagen was Ihr  bis  jetz  dagegen  gemacht habt.Würde mich  auf  Feedback  sehr  freuen .

LG Partymann


----------



## Goblin (10 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*



> vielleicht könnt Ihr mir sagen was Ihr bis jetz dagegen gemacht habt


Lies die anderen Beiträge. Da steht alles
Da gehts los
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...mmt-forderungen-von-ultcontent-solutions.html


----------



## Partymann (10 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Öhm  hab  es fast  vergessen  habe einen Brief am 10.2.2011  erhalten ,  wo  man mir  mit  einer Strafanzeige  wegen  Betrug  droht wenn  ich  nich  den Betrag  von 110,68 zahle.Habe auf den ersten Brief vom 19.1.2011  nicht reagiert wo  die 109,50 gefordert haben.Vielleicht  sollten  wir  uns alle  zusammen  tun  und damit  nach Stern Tv gehen vielleicht  kommen  noch  mehr  leute  dazu  die so  geschädigt  werden  oder  Opfer  sind .

LG Partymann


----------



## dvill (10 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Nachdenken!

Schmeißt den Müll weg und gut.


----------



## Devilfrank (11 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*



Teleton schrieb:


> [...] Dies soll Dich so doll gruseln, dass Deine Geldbörse aufspringt. Ist aber alles harmlos, nur ne Art Internetfußpilz. Juckt, sieht blöd aus, ist unangenehm, fängt man sich an schmierigen Orten aber letzlich völlig ungefährlich.



Besser kann man es nicht beschreiben.


----------



## me006 (11 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*



neolein schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Schreiben von Payment Networx MV ging heute an mich:
> 
> ...


Hi!

Habe küzlich ähnliche Mahnung vom gleichen Absender erhalten - 
jetzt folgte die Androhung einer Strafanzeige wegen Betruges - 
wie ist das bei Ihnen weitergelsufen???
Bin für Tips dankbar!

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 11:04:48 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 11:02:04 ----------

Hi!

Habe jetz den selben Schrieb bekommen - 
wir ging es bei Ihnen weiter???


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*



me006 schrieb:


> wie ist das bei Ihnen weitergelsufen???
> !


Die Frage  scheint sich zum Dauerbrenner zu entwickeln.

Wie wäre es mal mit lesen?  Es ist  schon mehrfach durchgekaut worden


----------



## Tasty (11 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

So, hab mich jetzt extra angemeldet um hier posten zu können.
Meine Schwester hat jetzt auch schon 3x Post von Payment Networx bekommen, heute mit fetter Überschrift "STRAFANZEIGE WEGEN BETRUG":roll:, naja wie meine Vorposter schon sagten einfach ignorieren und gut is.^^
Werd mich jetzt hinsetzen und nen Brief an die schreiben das sie uns mal gepflegt am arsch lecken können :-D
Schade das man als einzelner nicht gerade viel gegen solche Abzocker spastis machen kann.
Mfg


----------



## Goblin (11 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*



> Werd mich jetzt hinsetzen und nen Brief an die schreiben das sie uns mal gepflegt am arsch lecken können


Das juckt die nicht die Bohne. Der Brief wandert ungeöffnet in den Müll
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Hippo (11 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*



Tasty schrieb:


> ...Werd mich jetzt hinsetzen und nen Brief an die schreiben das sie uns mal gepflegt am arsch lecken können :-D  ...



Schreib ihn wenns Dir gut tut ...
... und schmeiß ihn gleich selber weg.
Spart das Porto und den Umschlag


----------



## Tasty (11 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*



Goblin schrieb:


> Das juckt die nicht die Bohne. Der Brief wandert ungeöffnet in den Müll
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html



Das ist mir schon klar, aber ich brauch das als Genugtuung.


----------



## Hippo (11 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Jetzt mal Spaß beiseite - ein wichtiger Grund warum juristische Laien genau GARNICHTS schreiben sollten ist der, daß der Laie u.U. Formulierungen verwendet die gegen ihn bzw seinen Geldbeutel verwendet werden können...
Was glaubst Du denn woher die Trophäenurteile der Abzocker kommen?
In der Masse von Leuten die sich selbst ans Messer geliefert haben.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*



Hippo schrieb:


> Was glaubst Du denn woher die Trophäenurteile der Abzocker kommen?
> In der Masse von Leuten die sich selbst ans Messer geliefert haben.


IMHO eher von denen , die sich haben ans Messer liefern wollen. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-die-trophaeenurteile-der-nutzlosbranche.html

Einige Deppen  waren sicher dabei, aber die Mehrzahl dürfte gefakt sein


----------



## dvill (11 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Alles nur übelriechende Luft:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCI8uyxx2eM&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Abo-Fallen ade[/nomedia]


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*



dvill schrieb:


> Alles nur übelriechende Luft:


und fünf Jahre zu spät. haben vergessen sich mal zu informieren, 
wie so oft bei deutschen Politikern...


----------



## technofreak (11 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Es  scheinen  jetzt  eine Reihe von Trittbrettfahrern/Nacherntern auf die Drohkasperlebühne 
 zu treten, die sich den ganzen Aufwand mit "in die Abofalle locken" per Googeladsensewerbung
 oder  Spam sparen  und mit irgendwelchen gekaperten/geklauten Datenbanken auf 
Direktabzocke/erpressung gehen.

Das Kosten/Nutzenverhältnis ist dabei natürlich weitaus besser, als bei der bisherigen
  "klassischen" Abofallenabzocke.


----------



## Gina (12 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Hallo

da dieser Brief wohl in Massen verschickt wurde,habe ich unsere örtliche Zeitung kontaktiert,die werden jetzt in den nächsten Tagen einen Artikel darüber bringen und die Leute daraufhinweisen,das man den Brief einfach wegschmeissen soll.
Der Geschäftsführer:bang: dieses Inkassodienstes ist ja Deutschlandweit bekannt.


----------



## kama35 (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Hallo,wie ich gerade deinen Eintrag hier gelesen hab war ich geschockt,mir geht es genauso nur hab ich heute aus Angst denen 50 Euro überwiesen,weil sie mir mit Strafanzeige wegen Betrugs gedroht haben und ich somit Angst habe.Ich glaube jetzt haben die ihr ziel erreicht eine dumme hat gezahlt zwar noch nicht alles aber immerhin 50 Euro könnte mich Ohrfeigen das ich nicht vorher mal im Netz rumgeschaut habe ob ich was finde über die,werd wohl nun den rest auch noch Zahlen hab schon gewartet bis jetzt und dachte die Melden sich nicht wieder also nochmal 60 Euro für umsonst .Nicht noch drauf hauen ich weiß bin voll dämlich könnte kotzen.:wall::wall::wall::wall:

PS. sei du nicht so dumm wie ich,lg Kama35


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*



kama35 schrieb:


> nur hab ich heute aus Angst denen 50 Euro überwiesen


Ruf mal gleich deine Bank an, ob die Zahlung noch aufgehalten werden kann. Wenn es erst heute war, könnte dies durchaus möglich sein.


----------



## Goblin (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*



> ,werd wohl nun den rest auch noch Zahlen


Warum ?? Wenn Du unbedingt Geld verschenken willst geb ich  Dir gern per PN meine Bankverbindung


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*



Goblin schrieb:


> Warum ?? Wenn Du unbedingt Geld verschenken willst geb ich  Dir gern per PN meine Bankverbindung


Der bucht dann ab und Du hast ein Gewinnspiel an der Backe.


----------



## kama35 (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Das könnt ich wohl tun , aber wie gehs dann weiter??Ich hab echt angst vordem was die schreiben.


----------



## Goblin (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen der nicht reagiert hat. Wer nicht zahlt,kann sein Geld behalten

So gehts dann weiter >>>>>>>>>>>> [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKRbtyb1IYU"]YouTube        - Das Kalletaler Dreieck (Drohkulisse der Abzocker im Internet) - Optimierte Version[/nomedia]


Nichts passiert,ausser nervendem Mahndreck. Dafür gibts dann Mülltonnen und Spamfilter


----------



## kama35 (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Ich habs bestimmt nicht Dicke,aber wie geschrieben der Brief war eindeutig und hat sein Ziel erreicht jemanden Angst zu machen.


----------



## Goblin (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*



> aber wie geschrieben der Brief war eindeutig und hat sein Ziel erreicht jemanden Angst zu machen


Das ist ja auch Sinn der Übung. Angst machen,einschüchtern,zum Zahlen nötigen. Werf den Brief in den Müll und geniess das schöne Wetter. Beim nächsten mal bitte nicht überall Deine persönlichen Daten angeben. Bei kostenlosen "Diensten" gibt man immer falsche Daten an. Das ist natürlich NICHT strafbar auch wenn die Nutzlosen das gerne anders sehen


----------



## kama35 (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Ich werd es mir merken und meinen Kids noch
mehr auf die Finger schaun.


----------



## Hippo (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Guck Dich mal hier ein bißchen um und schau mal wieviele Beiträge (=Erfahrung) die alten Hasen hier haben.
Die wissen wovon sie schreiben!


----------



## ohneplan (26 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Hallo, ich bin neu in dem Forum. Wir habe auch gleich 2 solcher Briefe bekommen. Mein Sohn und ich. 

Sehr geehrte Frau....

in vorbezeichneter Angelegenheit mussten wir leider Feststellen, dass sie bis heute auf unsere beretigten Forderungen kein Zahlung geleistet haben.

zu ihren gunsten gehen wir davon aus, dass dieses lediglich irrtümöich gesehen ist und sie unsere bisherigen Mahnungen lediglich aus Versehen nicht beachtet haben. Wir geben ihnen daher eine letzte Chance ihren offenen Kontostand in Höhe von 98,68 EUR zu begleichen.

1   12 Monatszugang- 84,00
2   Mahngebühren      10,00
3   Auslagepauschalen  4,68

Sollten sie diese Frist verstreichen lassen, müssen wir annehmen, dass sie sich unlauter unsere Dienstleistungen erschleichenwollten und werden sowohl unsere betrechtigten Forderungen gerichtlich geltend machen, als auch strafanzeige wegen Betrug stellen.

und dann das üblichen an F. S. binnen 3 Tage überweisen....

Hallo!!!!! Was kann man dagegen tun????
ich habe schon ein bisschen Panik...
Ist doch nicht normal das ganze...


----------



## dvill (26 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Gegen die Belästigung durch Banditen kann man wenig tun.

Man muss einem kläffenden Straßenköter aber auch kein Leberwurstbrötchen geben, nur damit er mit dem Kläffen aufhört.


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*



ohneplan schrieb:


> Hallo!!!!! Was kann man dagegen tun????


Dasselbe was man macht, wenn ein  Penner  auf der Strasse anbaggert: 
kommentarlos weitergehen


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Lasst doch den Rostocker Kläffer kläffen, bis ihm die Puste ausgeht! 


> Online-Abzocke: Drohungen von Payment Networx MV
> "Strafanzeige wegen Betrug" - Post mit dieser Angst ein*flößenden Betreffzeile verschickt bundesweit die Payment Networx MV. Damit versucht die Firma mit Sitz in Rostock, sich 98,68 Euro für ein vermeintliches Internet-Abo zu ergaunern.





> Denn Grund Strafanzeige zu stellen, haben vielmehr die Empfänger der Abzocker-Post. Sie sind nämlich in eine klassische Abo-Falle getappt, die möglicherweise selbst den Tatbestand des Betrugs erfüllt.


Mal sehen, wie lange er dieses Mal kläfft!


----------



## Reducal (26 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Lasst doch den Rostocker Kläffer kläffen, bis ihm die Puste ausgeht!


Und damit das bald eintrifft, sollt man gehörig nachtreten: 





> Denn Grund Strafanzeige zu stellen, haben vielmehr die Empfänger der  Abzocker-Post. Sie sind nämlich in eine klassische Abo-Falle getappt,  die möglicherweise selbst den Tatbestand des Betrugs erfüllt.


Gegenüber der StA Rostock hat erst vor wenigen Tagen ein Strafverfolger erklärt, dass: 





> ...in Anbetracht der ergangenen Bewährungsstrafe für den nun wieder verdächtigen Handlungsführer ein Ermittlungsdefizit bemerkt werden kann


----------



## Gina (27 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Der Kerl :wall::wall::wall:in Rostock schreckt wirklich vor nix zurück,jetzt habe ich das gleiche Schreiben,das ich ja schon mit der Post bekommen habe,per E-Mail bekommen,
habs aber nicht geöffnet sondern gleich gelöscht,der ist wohl als Kind vom Wickeltisch gefallen.
Gruss Anne


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Februar 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*



Gina schrieb:


> jetzt habe ich das gleiche Schreiben,das ich ja schon mit der Post bekommen habe,per E-Mail bekommen,
> habs aber nicht geöffnet sondern gleich gelöscht,


gegen solche Belästigung hilft ein Spamfilter 


Gina schrieb:


> ,der ist wohl als Kind vom Wickeltisch gefallen.


Oder später, die  Aktionen  des Herrn lassen auf massive Beeinträchtigung cerebraler Funktionen schliessen :roll:


----------



## Bellice (27 April 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

hallo, mitlerweile kommen die gleichen Briefe mit anderen Anbietern nach hause... .
...teilen wir Ihnen mit, dass Jacoona websystems
......gestellte Forderung für die Nutzung des Seviceportals DownloadTransfer an uns abgetreten hat.....
..der ganze Rest ist gleich dem euren Schreiben...

also wie schon gesagt, die Verbraucherschutzzentrale warnt davor, alles nur Abzocke!!!!!!!!!!!​​


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (27 April 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*



Bellice schrieb:


> die Verbraucherschutzzentrale warnt davor, alles nur Abzocke!



...dann macht es sich ja gut, dass die StA Rostock sich beim Referat 415  der Sache längst angenommen hat und entsprechende Strafanzeigen  entgegen nimmt.


----------



## Bellice (27 April 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ...dann macht es sich ja gut, dass die StA Rostock sich beim Referat 415  der Sache längst angenommen hat und entsprechende Strafanzeigen  entgegen nimmt.




...das klingt gut, noch so'n Brief und ich wende mich auch dorthin, danke


----------



## Reducal (27 April 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*



Bellice schrieb:


> ...das klingt gut, noch so'n Brief und ich wende mich auch dorthin, danke


Warum erst dann? Der Betrugstatbestand wird deshalb nicht härter. Zuschriften gehen dort hin: Staatsanwaltschaft Rostock - Justiz Online in MV (Rechnungen/Mahnungen in Kopie mitsenden und einfach nur Sachverhalt erklären und warum man sich nun betrogen fühlt!)


----------



## neolein (4 Mai 2011)

*AW: Payment Networx mv übernimmt Forderungen von UltContent Solutions*

Auch durch Softwarerapid.de versucht Collectus Inkasso als "rechtliche Vertretung" von UltContent Solutions nachzuernten:

"Sehr geehrte/r Frau/Herr ,
hiermit zeigen wir die rechtliche  Vertretung der Firma UltContent Solutions, Kröpelin, Deutschland, an.  Wir sind mit dem Einzug einer offenen Forderung aus dem Online-Dienst  http://www.Softwarerapid.de beauftragt. Ordnungsgemäße Bevollmächtigung wird  versichert.

Sie haben Ihren Mitgliedsbeitrag für die Anmeldung  mit der IP-Adresse xxx.xxx.xx.xx vom xx.xx.2010 auf http://www.Softwarerapid.de  unter der Kundennummer blablabla bis zum heutigen Tage nicht beglichen.

Die Forderung setzt sich nunmehr wie folgt zusammen:

Hauptforderung:                    EUR 84,00
Mahn- und Nebenkosten unserer Mandantschaft:    EUR 14,68

Kosten unserer Inanspruchnahme:
vorgerichtliche Inkassogebühr:            EUR 32,50
vorgerichtliche Inkassoauslage:            EUR 6,50

----------------------------------------------------------
Gesamt:                        EUR 137,68


Wie  fordern Sie auf, die Gesamtkosten von EUR 137,68 bis zum 11.05.2011  unter Angabe Ihres Aktenzeichens auf das folgende Konto zu überweisen:

    Inhaber:     Collectus Inkasso

    Bank:         Allianz Bank

    Konto:     888 188 69 00

    BLZ:         700 350 00



Sollten  Sie die Zahlung wider Erwarten nicht fristgerecht leisten, sind wir  berechtigt, das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren gegen Sie einzuleiten. Nehmen  Sie diese Mahnung ernst! Beim Vorliegen weiterer Voraussetzungen kommt  ggf. auch ein Eintrag in Auskunfteien mit dem Merkmal "Schuldner" (z.B.  SCHUFA) in Betracht!


Hochachtungsvoll
Collectus - Gesellschaft für Forderungsmanagement und Inkasso mbH


###############################################################
Collectus Gesellschaft für Forderungsmanagement und Inkasso mbH
CargoCity Süd, Gebäude 638 C
D-60549 Frankfurt am Main

Tel.: 069 - 17 55 47 95 - 0 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              069 - 17 55 47 95 - 0      end_of_the_skype_highlighting
Fax: 069 - 17 55 47 95 - 9

http://www.collectus-inkasso.com/
[email protected]

Handelsregister:
Amtsgericht Frankfurt a.M.
HRB 87715

Gerichtlich zugelassenes Inkassounternehmen 
(OLG Frankfurt).
###############################################################

Hinweise zur Datenübermittlung an Auskunfteien:
Wir  weisen darauf hin, dass wir Daten über aussergerichtliche bzw.  gerichtliche Einziehungsmassnahmen bei überfälligen und unbestrittenen  Forderungen an Auskunfteien übermitteln. Soweit nach Übermittlung dieser  Information solche Daten aus anderen Vertragsverhältnissen bei der  betreffenden Auskunftei anfallen, können wir hierüber ebenfalls  Auskünfte erhalten. Vertragspartner der Auskunfteien sind vor allem  Kreditinstitute sowie Kreditkarten- und Leasinggesellschaften. Daneben  erteilen die Auskunfteien auch Auskünfte an Handels, Telekommunikations-  und sonstige Unternehmen, die Leistungen und Lieferungen gegen Kredit  gewähren. Die vorgenannten Datenübermittlungen dürfen nach dem  Bundesdatenschutzgesetz nur erfolgen, soweit dies nach der Abwägung  aller betroffenen Interessen zulässig ist. Bei der Erteilung von  Auskünften kann die betreffende Auskunftei ihren Vertragspartnern  ergänzend dazu aus ihrem Datenbestand einen Wahrscheinlichkeitswert zur  Beurteilung des Kreditrisikos mi
 tteilen
(Score-Verfahren)."


----------



## uli56 (18 Oktober 2011)

Habe heute Zahlungaufforderung erhalten, nur nennt sich die Firma jetzt "premiumdownloaden.de" und Miranavo Content Plus.Bei letzterer ist[...] Geschäftsführer und die Zahlungen sollen auf das Konto von[...] gehen.
Die Adresse ist Kröplin,Chaussee 1.

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------

